# What's My Line?



## bookslover (Sep 19, 2008)

This is hilarious.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Yf96NjSf8

Doggone it. That always happens to me. It's a 1953 episode of the game show in which the panel tries to guess what the woman does, with hilarious rresults. She runs a nudist camp!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 19, 2008)

Video no longer available.


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure what link you had but this seems to be the episode you're referring to.

[video=youtube;x5Y9f6NjSf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Y9f6NjSf8[/video]


----------



## bookslover (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep. That's the one...


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Classic Groucho Marx appearance, "What's My Line?"*

[video=youtube;kJHUres_2xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJHUres_2xU[/video]

This clip cotains his famous line about "I wouldn't belong to a club..." There's another "classic Groucho" appearance on WML with a female wrestler, ca. 1955, but it's not _entirely_ fit for posting on here. Still funny, though.

Groucho Marx, _when clean,_ was one of the funniest people who ever appeared on TV, In my humble opinion. 

Margaret


----------

